# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  الگوریتم گرس(گراس)

## hossein71

سلام
در اینترنت منبع فارسی برای الگوریتم گرس(گراس) پیدا نمیکنم.
کسی  مقاله ای در این مورد داره؟

----------

